# Contraption



## filmonger (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about this contraption?


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 8, 2013)

That contraption was the first attempt by man to escape his nagging wife. It is obviously unfinished. The armor plating hasn't been installed  yet  Nor the sound deadening material.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 8, 2013)

*Interesting*

Ummm - great Idea! Looks to have been a real Item and taken seriously in some fashion.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 8, 2013)

Could be a time machine to access the future with carbon fiber bicycles, multiple gears, suspension (oh wait...suspension was in use at the time), spandex, etc...
Chris


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 8, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Could be a time machine to access the future with carbon fiber bicycles, multiple gears, suspension (oh wait...suspension was in use at the time), spandex, etc...
> Chris




That is what I thought at first but it looks too close to the one I am designing. Mines is to avoid nagging wife after coming home with another bike


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 8, 2013)

filmonger said:


> Ummm - great Idea! Looks to have been a real Item and taken seriously in some fashion.
> 
> View attachment 91511




As you can see the contraption can easily obtain a high escape velocity very good for getting away from nagging wife! Once again it is being shown without the armor plating or sound deadening material.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 8, 2013)

Aww yes - i find the method below useful when the wife gives me the look.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 8, 2013)

filmonger said:


> Aww yes - i find the method below useful when the wife gives me the look.
> 
> View attachment 91512




What you put her on the bike and roll her off to do loops?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2013)

...how'd ya like to re-spoke *that*???????


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 8, 2013)

Re-spoking the Christie Monowheel is child's paly compared to re-spoking the Tsar Tank:
https://www.google.com/search?q=tsa...TJ-SJ2AWqnoCIDw&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=649


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 8, 2013)

About 20 years ago I rode in something modern and similar. I think that it was one of the times that I was at the bike show IFMA in Cologne.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 8, 2013)

This proves that Man is descended from the hamster


----------



## snirt54 (Apr 8, 2013)

I think a panic stop would be rather unpleasant in a mode of transportation like that.


----------



## Lraybike (Apr 8, 2013)

*I don't feel as bad...*

The search for tires doesn't seem so insurmountable now!....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 18, 2020)

This is worth a bump!


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 18, 2020)

I wonder if the inner wheels on each side would have rotated quickly and independently of the vehicle, creating a gyroscope effect to keep it upright. They look like they're weighted.

The little version on the left might have been a test unit, or a patent model.

...and thanks for the bump, very cool!


----------

